# Subject: WHY MR. ROGERS WORE LONG SLEEVED SWEATERS



## hobbit-hut (Mar 24, 2014)

Captain Kangaroo passed away on January 23, 2004 at age 76, which is odd, because he always looked to be 76. (DOB: 6/27/27 ) His death reminded me of the following story. Some people have been a bit offended that the actor, Lee Marvin, is buried in a grave alongside 3 and 4-star generals at Arlington National Cemetery. His marker gives his name, rank (PVT) and service (USMC). Nothing else.*

*Here's a guy who was only a famous movie star who served his time, why the heck does he rate burial with these guys? Well, following is the amazing answer. I always liked Lee Marvin, but didn't know the extent of his Corps experiences.*

*In a time when many Hollywood stars served their country in the armed forces often in rear echelon posts where they were carefully protected, only to be trotted out to perform for the cameras in war bond promotions, Lee Marvin was a genuine hero. He won the Navy Cross at Iwo Jima. There is only one higher Naval award ... the Medal Of Honor!*

*If that is a surprising comment on the true character of the man, he credits his sergeant with an even greater show of bravery. Dialog from "The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson"*

*His guest was Lee Marvin.*
*Johnny said, "Lee, I'll bet a lot of people are unaware that you were a Marine in the initial landing at Iwo Jima and that during the course of that action you earned the Navy Cross as you were severely wounded."*

*"Yeah, yeah...I got shot square in the bottom and they gave me the Cross for securing a hot spot about halfway up Suribachi. Bad thing about getting shot up on a mountain is guys were getting shot hauling me down. But, Johnny, at Iwo , I served under the bravest man I ever knew...We both got the Cross the same day, but what he did for his Cross made mine look cheap in comparison.*

*That dumb guy actually stood up on Red beach and directed his troops to move forward and get the hell off the beach. Bullets flying by, with mortar rounds landing everywhere and he stood there as the main target of gunfire so that he could get his men to safety. He did this on more than one occasion because his men's safety was more important than his own life.*

*That Sergeant and I have been lifelong friends. When they brought me off Suribachi we passed the Sergeant and he lit a smoke and passed it to me, lying on my belly on the litter and said, "Where'd they get you Lee?" "Well Bob ... if you make it home before me, tell Mom to sell the outhouse!"
Johnny, I'm not lying, Sergeant Keeshan was the bravest man I ever knew.
The Sergeant's name is Bob Keeshan.*
*You and the world know him better as Captain Kangaroo."*

****************************************
*On another note, there was this wimpy little man on PBS, (who has also passed away) , gentle and quiet. Mr. Rogers is another of those you would least suspect of being anything but what he now portrays to our youth.*

*But Mr. Rogers was a US Navy Seal, combat-proven in Vietnam with over twenty-five confirmed kills to his name. He wore a long-sleeved sweater on TV to cover the many tattoos on his forearm and biceps. He was a master in small arms and hand-to-hand combat, able to disarm or kill in a heartbeat.*

*After the war Mr. Rogers became an ordained Presbyterian minister and therefore a pacifist. Vowing to never harm another human and also dedicating the rest of his life to trying to help lead children on the right path in life. He hid away the tattoos and his past life and won our hearts with his quiet wit and charm. America's real heroes don't flaunt what they did; they quietly go about their day-to-day lives, doing what they do best.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 24, 2014)

Amazing stories...thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes Sharon they are good stories. Unfortunately their is little about them that is true. Lee Marvin is buried at Arlington National Cemetery and did receive a Purple Heart on another island battle. Thanks To Ken for point this out. As a veteran, like many others, I prefer the truth.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Mr Roger's being a S.E.A.L. is a urban legend a.k.a. B.S.....


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes it is Kevin. He was never in the Military. The stories are rumors that are being circulated on the net.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 24, 2014)

The closest he came to being a seal was when he had a ball on his nose.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 28, 2014)

Apparently the Captain Kangaroo part is urban legend as well

"Bob Keeshan, later famous as television's "Captain Kangaroo," also enlisted in the U.S. Marines, but he did so too late to see any action during World War II. Keeshan was born on 27 June 1927 and enlisted two weeks before his 18th birthday, several months after the fighting at Iwo Jima. In a 1997 interview, Keeshan explained that he "enlisted in the U.S. Marines but saw no combat" because he signed up "just before we dropped the atom bomb."


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Why are you posting internet falsies and saying you know they are false? I don't get it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 28, 2014)

i am also confused.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm glad this is getting straightened out. I was in awe. Mouth now closed.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Did you all know that I am a former cosmonaut and have about 3.318 million space miles to my credit? I don't talk about it much because it sounds so implausible but then I am a pretty humble comrade . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 28, 2014)

Nothing would surprise me about you, Kevin!


----------



## kweinert (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, he didn't know it was false when he posted it. After he posted it someone sent him some info that showed that he had just posted rumors.

He then came back and clarified that what he had posted wasn't true, was in fact urban legend. He could have just had (or asked to have had) the posting deleted but instead left it up showing it as not true.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

